# My current babies...all 51 of them (pics)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Bit of a baby boom going on in the mousery at the moment....so here are my 51 babies!
Parents of this litter: Seal point siamese (doe) x Black tan (buck)








Parents of these babies (2 litters here): Broken agouti (doe) x broken agouti (buck)
Broken black (doe) x broken agouti (buck)
















everyone mucking in to help with the babies!








broken agouti mother and broken black mother:








PEW Satin babies & Broken black babies

















two random pretty babies, love the markings on the broken black, and the colour of the self


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

i will have them all please  
very nice


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Very nice I like the chocolates and the broken black doe is very stunning.
How many litters is that all from? 
I have 11 does due in about 2 weeks now and I'm really excited it's the most I've every bred at one time but I think It will work nice as I'll be able to cull for feeders, have a nice selection for future breeders and still have some left over to supply a friend for their shop.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

beautifull mice in those pics, 51 is alot of mice.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Erica08 said:


> Very nice I like the chocolates and the broken black doe is very stunning.
> How many litters is that all from?
> I have 11 does due in about 2 weeks now and I'm really excited it's the most I've every bred at one time but I think It will work nice as I'll be able to cull for feeders, have a nice selection for future breeders and still have some left over to supply a friend for their shop.


In total, the 51 babies are from 5 litters all born within the same week


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

geordiesmice said:


> beautifull mice in those pics, 51 is alot of mice.


yeah it's a lot of mice....we've coped with higher numbers believe it or not. We're a small and rather successful mousery and we supply petshops with healthy, happy mice which can actually be handled....which, for a pet shop is a novelty! lol xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The last baby is adorable -the same colour as my poor Fidget


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i know Zany. 
I've got a dove tan girl called Fidget....she's a nutter lol

I can reserve that particular baby for you if you like? but she/he won't carry the burmese. let me know chick xx


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Babies Galore!! do they have names yet? :lol:


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

God you temp me with their beauty! They are all so lovely!
Congrats on the babies.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I have 8 Silvers due to pop over the coming days, 2 i think may have i dont know im about to go feed and find out lol.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice Sam, are they true silvers?


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

If you mean are they from blues?. No I doubt it. If you mean are they the best silvers around today capable of winning BIS in both self and satin then yes indeed they are "true" silvers.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> If you mean are they from blues?. No I doubt it. If you mean are they the best silvers around today capable of winning BIS in both self and satin then yes indeed they are "true" silvers.


lolz  i know they are top quality, i suppose i sounded a little ambiguous. Yeah meant from blues, as you know i'm after something to improve my blues. a certain other fancier seems to think they may be from blues


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Seawatch Stud said:


> If you mean are they from blues?. No I doubt it. If you mean are they the best silvers around today capable of winning BIS in both self and satin then yes indeed they are "true" silvers.


  Awww Phil xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> Seawatch Stud said:
> 
> 
> > If you mean are they from blues?. No I doubt it. If you mean are they the best silvers around today capable of winning BIS in both self and satin then yes indeed they are "true" silvers.
> ...


I think you will have to make your own if you want a genetic outcross.I'm having to make silver agouti as an out cross.I have been given a s.agouti but it doesn't meet my criteria.If I make some I can be sure.Very tedious.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

i thought i would have to make my own, i'm on my way to doing so, but if i can take a short cut i'll try


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Shiprat said:


> i thought i would have to make my own, i'm on my way to doing so, but if i can take a short cut i'll try


I'd take the short cut to.Waste of space stocking cages with a variety that you don't want to show but sometimes there is no other option.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Just an update: all my babies are doing well, although i have monitored 2 of the mothers over a couple days and they had stopped feeding their babies  and it wasn't that they were feeding them at night, as the babies got a little thin. So i took those mothers out, and substituted for 4 of my other mothers who just finished raising babies (their babies are fully weaned) and they have taken these babies in and are feeding and nursing them. So i'm quite happy though don't know why the original mothers just stopped feeding them. I was not amused.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

that's not good. but at least they have now got new mummies to keep them company and look after them.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup, my star girls Lily, Ollie, Ice and Fudge have got straight to work, they've split the litter up and each nursing some very hungry babies  I think they'll be fine now  xx


----------

